# Dorico Questions



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi all,

Been trying to use Dorico some more to score study (am using Elements) but getting tripped up by a couple of things (and the manual is rather sparse in some areas):


If I add a Piano player (at the bottom of the score below the double basses) and then try to add Chord symbols, it seems to create 2 symbols each time, one above the piano staves and one that seems to be floating above the double bass stave. I only select the piano notes when adding the symbol. Is there a way to stop it from doing that?
If I input via MIDI some quarter notes over 2 bars and then want to essentially make them half-time (so all eight notes compressed into a single bar), if I change the note durations to 8th notes, it doesn't compress it and instead adds eight note rests in between each note and still covers two bars. Is there a way to compress all the notes into a single bar without rests in between?
Cheers!


----------



## bradleybboone (Oct 17, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If I add a Piano player (at the bottom of the score below the double basses) and then try to add Chord symbols, it seems to create 2 symbols each time, one above the piano staves and one that seems to be floating above the double bass stave. I only select the piano notes when adding the symbol. Is there a way to stop it from doing that?


In Setup Mode, right click the double bass in the players panel, select chord symbols, show in parts only (if jazz/walking bass type of line) or show in chord symbol and slash regions.

Another cool feature is different chord symbols for different staves with Alt-Enter in the chord symbol pop-up. For instance, you can show G7/F in the Bass and just G7 in the keys if you wanted to.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> If I input via MIDI some quarter notes over 2 bars and then want to essentially make them half-time (so all eight notes compressed into a single bar), if I change the note durations to 8th notes, it doesn't compress it and instead adds eight note rests in between each note and still covers two bars. Is there a way to compress all the notes into a single bar without rests in between?


Yes, in Write Mode, highlight the bars, make sure you're in "Insert" mode (keyboard shortcut I), go to the Write menu>Edit Duration>Halve Note Duration. This can also be set to a keyboard shortcut if you're doing this a lot.

If you're not in insert mode, it will just halve the values and maintain the spacing between notes with rests.

Cheers


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 17, 2020)

bradleybboone said:


> In Setup Mode, right click the double bass in the players panel, select chord symbols, show in parts only (if jazz/walking bass type of line) or show in chord symbol and slash regions.
> 
> Another cool feature is different chord symbols for different staves with Alt-Enter in the chord symbol pop-up. For instance, you can show G7/F in the Bass and just G7 in the keys if you wanted to.
> 
> ...




Thanks a ton! Perfect!


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 14, 2020)

How can I merge two viola parts into one? Sorry...I am struggling to learn this quickly, as I need to turn out a simple score in a few days...All I am working off of is a MIDI import from Pro Tools. This will be my method for creating scores in the future...Pro Tools composition, Dorico Final Score...any tips would be great, thanks!


----------



## mducharme (Dec 15, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> How can I merge two viola parts into one? Sorry...I am struggling to learn this quickly, as I need to turn out a simple score in a few days...



I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "merge two viola parts into one", but if you are in a hurry, I would suggest signing up on the Steinberg Dorico official forum and getting advice there.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 15, 2020)

Another great resource is the Dorico Facebook page. I’ve learned so much from that FB page.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 15, 2020)

mducharme said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "merge two viola parts into one", but if you are in a hurry, I would suggest signing up on the Steinberg Dorico official forum and getting advice there.


I will do that also thanks. And I have two midi tracks for viola in my session. But in the score, it’s the same musician playing. I should have merged it before importing the midi, but wanted to know if it’s possible now.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 15, 2020)

agarner32 said:


> Another great resource is the Dorico Facebook page. I’ve learned so much from that FB page.


I didn’t see a join, but I like the page.


----------



## Daniel S. (Dec 16, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> And I have two midi tracks for viola in my session. But in the score, it’s the same musician playing. I should have merged it before importing the midi, but wanted to know if it’s possible now.



For the time being you'll have to do this merge manually, though in future we plan to introduce features to help with this at import time, i.e. to allow you to specify which instrument each track in your MIDI file should be assigned to (like Sibelius does in version 2019.06 or later).

Hopefully the steps won't be too onerous: after you end up with your two viola tracks, engage chord input (shortcut Q). This seems a bit unintuitive but it's an important step because it tells Dorico that when you paste material, you want it to be merged with the existing material in the affected area rather than to overwrite it. Now use e.g. Edit > Filter > Notes and Chords to select the notes on the extra viola staff, and then copy to the clipboard. Select the note or rest at the position of the first note from the extra viola staff on the target viola staff, and paste. You should now switch off chord input again (shortcut Q) and proceed to clean up the resulting part, which will hopefully not take long!


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 16, 2020)

Daniel S. said:


> For the time being you'll have to do this merge manually, though in future we plan to introduce features to help with this at import time, i.e. to allow you to specify which instrument each track in your MIDI file should be assigned to (like Sibelius does in version 2019.06 or later).
> 
> Hopefully the steps won't be too onerous: after you end up with your two viola tracks, engage chord input (shortcut Q). This seems a bit unintuitive but it's an important step because it tells Dorico that when you paste material, you want it to be merged with the existing material in the affected area rather than to overwrite it. Now use e.g. Edit > Filter > Notes and Chords to select the notes on the extra viola staff, and then copy to the clipboard. Select the note or rest at the position of the first note from the extra viola staff on the target viola staff, and paste. You should now switch off chord input again (shortcut Q) and proceed to clean up the resulting part, which will hopefully not take long!


Thank you for the steps. It does seem like a bit of a pain, but in this case it’s more of a “replace” since it’s an articulation switch. So one track has legato the other tremolo. But they don’t overlap. Isn’t it as simple as I copy one and paste it to the other? I hope anyway. Lol


----------



## Daniel S. (Dec 16, 2020)

If they don't overlap, yes, of course you can simply copy and paste one to the other.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 16, 2020)

Daniel S. said:


> If they don't overlap, yes, of course you can simply copy and paste one to the other.


Cool thanks.


----------

